# Asura(Asura's Wrath) vs Hulk



## ?_Camorra_? (May 4, 2012)

This is the strongest incarnation of Asura after unlishing his full anger against the god Chakravartin vs World breaker Hulk. 

Fight location - a deserted planet Earth

So who wins ?


----------



## jNdee~ (May 4, 2012)

Full anger hulk? I thought it has no limits?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 4, 2012)

Both at their strongest shown to date are potentially equal, but Asura can move far to fast for the hulk to keep up with. 

I'd say asura wins, but it would be close, if only because Asura can move FTL to an unknown degree.

It would be more interesting if speed was equal, though, as it would be a death match of two of the angriest beings in all of fiction fighting each other.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2012)

does Asura have regen ?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (May 4, 2012)

No, but he does have some insane durability and he does regen when he gets angry enough (Like when he turned into berserker Asura after he was previously armless a few minutes before due to being insanely angry.

His anger previously scorched his body to the point he would die despite the regen properties, kinda similar to how Naruto's kyuubi powers worked, but post Karma Fortress Mantra Reactor implant, he doesn't have to worry about that, though.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (May 4, 2012)

I am wondering if those things around chakravartin was galaxies or not, but if they were galaxies and the fact Ashura defeated him his greatest form, I would say Asura takes this. 

Can Hulk fight in the space?


----------



## Heavenly King (May 4, 2012)

The only way I see Asura winning if he get's him off the planet. other then that The Hulk will beat him


----------



## Gomu (May 4, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> The only way I see Asura winning if he get's him off the planet. other then that The Hulk will beat him



Destructor and Neo Mantra Asura says hi. They can both destroy stars with just the pressure of their fists. Hulk has got nothing on him. Especially not after he takes in those Mantra Reactor powers. He gets fucked by Asura's normal form in that case. He was able to go against someone who could take his full fist to the face and become unfazed by it. Rail gun shooter or not, Asura did those feats and tore through a planet bigger than he was at ftl speeds (Asura was the size of earth at that time, as Destructor Asura).

So unless this is pre-mantra core Asura, Hulk has no chance of winning.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 4, 2012)

Considering that this is a feat from Asura's weakest form which is enough to take on a god :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsTjcIsF96k[/YOUTUBE]

id say that full powered Asura has a descent chance at beating Hulk who also takes on godly beings from the Marvel verse.



Fluttershy said:


> does Asura have regen ?



Yes, Asura has shown he can regrow limbs when filled with rage.
He has besically the same power source as Hulk, the mader he gets the more cosmic energy he can releass from his body.


----------



## Gomu (May 4, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Considering that this is a feat from Asura's weakest form which is enough to take on a god :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsTjcIsF96k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



That's mantra but whatever. Anyways Asura has much better feats than that. Especially when the DLC's came which was just one huge power up for Asura.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 4, 2012)

Gomu said:


> That's mantra but whatever. Anyways Asura has much better feats than that. Especially when the DLC's came which was just one huge power up for Asura.



Yeah but Hulk's power potentialy could match that,if i remember right the Watcher ones said that there is no limit to Hulk's power also Hulk punched a holle through a Celestial's armor, the Celestials can destroy galaxies.
Then there is Hulk stalemating Sentry with his power of a million exploding suns


----------



## Gomu (May 4, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Yeah but Hulk's power potentialy could match that,if i remember right the Watcher ones said that there is no limit to Hulk's power also Hulk punched a holle through a Celestial's armor, the Celestials can destroy galaxies.
> Then there is Hulk stalemating Sentry with his power of a million exploding suns



Not if hes downed first. Sorry. One of Post-Mantra Core Asura's punches after his anger peaked could disable someone as strong as Chakra, who was controlling said stars and something a sbig as his vessel ship without much effort. All the things he did to Asura were casual until he went to Creator Form, in which Asura faced off against him in his Neo Unlimited Form. The Hulk grows more angry, of course. But a strong enough attack would down him quickly. And Asura has enough fire power to take him down before his anger peaks as well as the durability to outlast him, before he reaches critical.


----------



## Zarkus (May 4, 2012)

I'm not exactly aware, but what are the Hulk's highest-end feats? Going by the OBD profile of the Hulk, it seems like Asura stomps at his strongest.


----------



## Gomu (May 4, 2012)

Zarkus said:


> I'm not exactly aware, but what are the Hulk's highest-end feats? Going by the OBD profile of the Hulk, it seems like Asura stomps at his strongest.



The no-limits-fallacy that is Hulk's anger, has made this a difficult setting. I don't know how far he can go, but one of his greatest feats of strength was him moving and almost destroyed a continent (if memory serves me right).

Asura destroys worlds with fist pressure. Meaning if he wanted to he could just as easily destroy the planet Hulk is on with Hulk not being capable of doing anything about it.

Hulk is also much slower than Post-core Asura, Pre-core Asura is also much faster than him, but in his normal form, they'd be about even with Hulk winning due to the feats he has shown. Hulk can bust worlds but we don't know the limits thus we use his greatest feat of destructive ability.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 4, 2012)

Zarkus said:


> I'm not exactly aware, but what are the Hulk's highest-end feats? Going by the OBD profile of the Hulk, it seems like Asura stomps at his strongest.



Even holding back his true power Hulk can stalemate someone like Sentry.
Sentry apperantly stalemated Galactus, the same Galactus who survived the initial Big Bang and existed even before the creation of the universe.
Full power Hulk's strength limits are still unknown though.


----------



## Zarkus (May 4, 2012)

I'd need to see some scans of that. That's an amazing feat if true.


----------



## Gomu (May 4, 2012)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Even holding back his true power Hulk can stalemate someone like Sentry.
> Sentry apperantly stalemated Galactus, the same Galactus who survived the initial Big Bang and existed even before the creation of the universe.
> Full power Hulk's strength limits are still unknown though.



Gotta stop you right there. Galactus was never known for his ability of actually fighting or brawling at any time. He was always one who used his mental abilities rather than his large stature in combat. Hulk isn't capable of replicating feats that Sentry has, he does have lots of physical power but that's about it. Much like Asura except Asura is the overall better and stronger combatant. Again, I keep telling you this. Asura can punch out *STARS* with his punching air pressure.

link

Hulk taking a full on punch from Post-Core Asura won't cut it, dude.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2012)

Big G >>>>>> JesusBob


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 4, 2012)

Did you seriously just suggest that Asura>Galactus?


----------



## Gomu (May 4, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Did you seriously just suggest that Asura>Galactus?



No. I'm suggesting Asura > Hulk though. He's saying that Fabio stalemated against Galactus. In what way was that? Physically Galactus stature is what gives him his strength. Galactus focuses on his mental ability and focuses on things like creation, pk, absorption, nullification. I've never seen anything that states Galactus was a hand to hand combatant unless I'm mistaken.

And no Asura could never beat Galactus due to his hax and durability (can tank universal destructive attacks, etc... and is still hard to kill even after that. But Asura is fucking Hulk. Hulk has nothing on Asura, hell Hulk can't even survive in space due to him not being able to fly or move. If the planet is destroyed, wtf is he gonna do?

Asura with one punch can end everything that is Hulk before his anger reaches its maximum. Wouldn't be surprised if Asura can punch him all the way to another galaxy. Certainly has enough physical strength to.


----------



## hojou (May 4, 2012)

Hulk stomps. Here are a list why.
1. He has tag people far faster.
2. He regen is to fast. In WWH he was able to regen all of his bones and mass in a matter of micro seconds. 
3. Before WWH he casual punched a metor twice the size of earth and broke it in half. 
4. Hulk been stated not to be a monster so he actually been holding back. At the end of wwh he was so pissed his own anger alone without doing anything  was making the earth collapse on itself. 
5. He can also fight in space without any problem.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 4, 2012)

hojou said:


> Hulk stomps. Here are a list why.
> 1. He has tag people far faster.
> 2. He regen is to fast. In WWH he was able to regen all of his bones and mass in a matter of micro seconds.
> 3. Before WWH he casual punched a metor twice the size of earth and broke it in half.
> ...



Asura in his weakest form punched out a god who was twise the size of the Earth, your point ?
Plus this is the strongest version of Asura we are talking about who's punches can pulverize stars and planets.


----------



## hojou (May 4, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Asura in his weakest form punched out a god who was twise the size of the Earth, your point ?
> Plus this is the strongest version of Asura we are talking about who's punches can pulverize stars and planets.



Your acting like there no god like being in marvel  , he been fighting along thor, odin , the silver surfer, lesser gods. So whats your point about asura   fighting some god who destroyed a planet, woooooo his big, big whoop. What are the other feats of said god beside destroying a planet.Hulk also was able to hold anti matter apart like it was nothing, broke unbreakable objects, hold unholdable objects. He has more resistance then i could name. 

Try reading a marvel comic before you start a thread.


----------



## Gomu (May 4, 2012)

hojou said:


> Hulk stomps. Here are a list why.
> 1. He has tag people far faster.
> 2. He regen is to fast. In WWH he was able to regen all of his bones and mass in a matter of micro seconds.
> 3. Before WWH he casual punched a metor twice the size of earth and broke it in half.
> ...



Um... Asura is FTL maybe Massively FTL... All Asura needs is one of his fists to pulverize planets, hell he doesn't even need his fists, the pressure from his fists will do. Asura can turn into his Destructor Form which is larger than the earth. Asura's actual punches have more force and power than his pressure punches by far. Yet he was still able to destroy a sun with just the pressure of his punches. Can drill through (a supposed jupiter sized?) planet at FTL speeds with no damage to be noted.

Has gone up against an opponent that can break through his Mantra Asura form which can destroy many extremely durable planet tendrils from Vlitra which was the lower antagonist made by Chakravartin who was the one that created the Asura universe. Asura destroyed Chakravartin in his Neo Unlimited Form. Chakravartin created three dimensions, and threw planets, and stars at Asura, commenting it as a "trial". He expended no effort in doing so.

One of Asura's pressure punches Post-reactor would fuck Hulk up. Unless he can take being pulverised completely and come back in one piece like Logan (at least with his skeleton reinforced with one of the strongest metals on earth anyway).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2012)

Hulk's regen is easily as good as Logan's


but Asura's strongest star-busting form is likely too much for him


----------



## hojou (May 4, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Um... Asura is FTL... All Asura needs is one of his fists to pulverize planets, hell he doesn't even need his fists, the pressure from his fists will do. Asura can turn into his Destructor Form which is larger than the earth. Asura's actual punches have more force and power than his pressure punches by far. Yet he was still able to destroy a sun with just the pressure of his punches. Can drill through (a supposed jupiter sized?) planet at FTL speeds with no energies to be noted.
> 
> Has gone up against an opponent that can break through his Mantra Asura form which can destroy many extremely durable planet tendrils from Vlitra which was the lower antagonist made by Chakravartin who was the one that created the Asura universe. Asura destroyed Chakravartin in his Neo Unlimited Form.
> 
> One of Asura's pressure punches Post-reactor would fuck Hulk up. Unless he can take being pulverised completely and come back in one piece like Logan (at least with his skeleton reinforced with one of the strongest metals on earth anyway).



Your acting like hulk cant punch a planet form his bare hands, he also took hits from heavy hitters that can destroyed planets. Also can i see proof of him being faster then light.  Not like it would help since hulk regen is too high for him to deal with. Also hulk regen is on par with logan regen.


----------



## hojou (May 4, 2012)

In WWH he beat black bolt. Look him up if you dont think link , i suggest you go read the scan of hulk fighting black bolt in space on the moon.


----------



## Gomu (May 4, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Hulk's regen is easily as good as Logan's
> 
> 
> but Asura's strongest star-busting form is likely too much for him



Yeah. But here's the thing on that. Chakravartin's durability is way above the objects he threw at Asura. Why? Because Asura only needed those pressure attacks to destroy the objects. However. Chakravartin even in his normal form tanked those punches with little effort. He was angered at Asura's defiant nature. Asura's star-busting form is Neo Mantra Asura (6 Armed Vajra Asura but stronger). Destructor Form (allows him to be planetsized, maybe higher). 

And his Neo Unlimited Form which is stronger than all those forms, and was capable of stalemating the second form of Chakravartin, who is superior to his normal form in every way with greater speed, strength, and more skills at his disposal). Chakra deflected one of Mantra Asura's fists away like it was absolutely nothing, calling them weak. But as soon as Asura peaked his anger and went into his "Neo Unlimted" form, everything changed.

So yeah. The wank on all that is Hulk really needs to stop. Asura in his strongest is his Neo Unlimited, and that will absolutely destroy Hulk. Pulverization complete.


----------



## Nevermind (May 4, 2012)

Have those supposed stars been scaled yet? Eldritch and others have suggested they were maybe only gas giant planet-sized.

Normal Hulk should lose, but maybe some of his stronger versions can win.


----------



## Heavenly King (May 4, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Destructor and Neo Mantra Asura says hi. They can both destroy stars with just the pressure of their fists. Hulk has got nothing on him. Especially not after he takes in those Mantra Reactor powers. He gets fucked by Asura's normal form in that case. He was able to go against someone who could take his full fist to the face and become unfazed by it. Rail gun shooter or not, Asura did those feats and tore through a planet bigger than he was at ftl speeds (Asura was the size of earth at that time, as Destructor Asura).
> 
> So unless this is pre-mantra core Asura, Hulk has no chance of winning.




 Can you post that feat up again so I can see this?  those feats are cool but this is the Hulk we are talking about here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2012)

I thought Asura had star-busting from the feat of destroying Chakravartin's gigantic form which Brohan calced for us

or did something else happen there ?


----------



## Nevermind (May 4, 2012)

Oh right, forgot about that.


----------



## Heavenly King (May 4, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Asura in his weakest form punched out a god who was twise the size of the Earth, your point ?
> Plus this is the strongest version of Asura we are talking about who's punches can pulverize stars and planets.



Hulk has beating people that are gods as well.


----------



## Gomu (May 4, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Have those supposed stars been scaled yet? Eldritch and others have suggested they were maybe only gas giant planet-sized.
> 
> Normal Hulk should lose, but maybe some of his stronger versions can win.



This is much more suitable. Maybe the stronger versions of Hulk can provide a better battle. Normal Hulk by himself was only capable of so much.  What is the strongest version of Hulk and what are his feats. And I understand this is hulk, I like Hulk too but Asura's not a push-over, it isn't as easy as you think to beat a guy who can tank punches from his own universes god who possibly made that universe and was capable of outclassing him.


----------



## Heavenly King (May 4, 2012)

World break Hulk fighting Red She Hulk ( he wish for her to be strong as him )


*Spoiler*: __ 



Destroying a moon that's far bigger and more dense then any of the planets and moons in the 616 universe 







Beats up Armageddon, Warlord of the Troyjan ( who once beat the Sliver Surfer )


*Spoiler*: __ 









 

Thunder claps Fin Fang Foom in Crimson Bands Barrier


----------



## Glued (May 4, 2012)

hojou said:


> In WWH he beat black bolt. Look him up if you dont think Link removed , i suggest you go read the scan of hulk fighting black bolt in space on the moon.



That was actually a Skrull pretending to be Black Bolt that Hulk beat.

Black Bolt could destroy the solar system according to the Watcher.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 5, 2012)

hojou said:


> In WWH he beat black bolt. Look him up if you dont think Link removed , i suggest you go read the scan of hulk fighting black bolt in space on the moon.



That wasnt the real Black Bolt bro. The real Black Bolt could have send Hulk into the sun with that attack.


----------



## Heavenly King (May 5, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> That wasnt the real Black Bolt bro. The real Black Bolt could have send Hulk into the sun with that attack.



I don't think he'll get the chance to do that


----------



## hojou (May 5, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> That was actually a Skrull pretending to be Black Bolt that Hulk beat.
> 
> Black Bolt could destroy the solar system according to the Watcher.


1. Hulk still regen from the attack though. I'm using that as a current best regen feat for hulk.
2. Skrull has always been good with making super skrulls and those are no push over.I thought the skrull usually revert back to skrull form after a beating happened all those other time.


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

hojou said:


> 1. Hulk still regen from the attack though. I'm using that as a current best regen feat for hulk.
> 2. Skrull has always been good with making super skrulls and those are no push over.I thought the skrull usually revert back to skrull form after a beating happened all those other time.



So he can take being splattered by consecutive punches that can destroy planets and suns no problem? If that's the case then I have nothing to say. Asura is also much fucking faster than the Hulk as well. But meh, maybe I'm wrong. He can tank what the Hulk has to if Hulk ever actually gets a chance to move. Regen doesn't mean anything on the Hulk's level if he can't regen for the tiniest molecules. Especially if his body explodes from the pressure of one hundred or so air punches from Asura. A full-on punch from Asura completely annihilates Hulk.

I like Hulk, but this is a win for Asura.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 5, 2012)

Serious question here, because I find the OBD profiles for comics incredibly unreliable to the point where I never even bother try making a match between video game/manga characters and comics (almost feel like they're low balling what's accepted here by a considerable amount (wouldn't know though)... which is kind of lying to those reading the profiles), what is generally considered to be Hulk's most consistent moveset?

Planet level DC and durability?  Higher?  Lower?

Supersonic? Hypersonic?  Massively Hypersonic?  Relativistic?  LS?  FTL?  What?


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Serious question here, because I find the OBD profiles for comics incredibly unreliable to the point where I never even bother try making a match between video game/manga characters and comics (almost feel like they're low balling what's accepted here by a considerable amount (wouldn't know though)... which is kind of lying to those reading the profiles), what is generally considered to be Hulk's most consistent moveset?
> 
> Planet level DC and durability?  Higher?  Lower?
> 
> Supersonic? Hypersonic?  Massively Hypersonic?  Relativistic?  LS?  FTL?  What?



DC and Durability at normal Hulk's highest I always thought was planet level. He's easily able to take blows from someone like Thor and keep standing,

On the speed situation. It's either in between high hypersonic or low massively hypersonic(wasn't hulk able to jump clear across the horizon outside of the earth's atmosphere at one time? I Don't remember.). 

What I do know is, Asura is the superior opponent in combat and Pre-Core Asura in Mantra Form should be capable of winning against Hulk because his already planet level power is even stronger now. He destroys Many Viltra Gohma heads with just the pressure of his punches. And Viltra was already regarded as one of the strongest characters before it transformed, and it got stronger.

So yeah.


----------



## Heavenly King (May 5, 2012)

Gomu said:


> So he can take being splattered by consecutive punches that can destroy planets and suns no problem? If that's the case then I have nothing to say. Asura is also much fucking faster than the Hulk as well. But meh, maybe I'm wrong. He can tank what the Hulk has to if Hulk ever actually gets a chance to move. Regen doesn't mean anything on the Hulk's level if he can't regen for the tiniest molecules. Especially if his body explodes from the pressure of one hundred or so air punches from Asura. A full-on punch from Asura completely annihilates Hulk.
> 
> I like Hulk, but this is a win for Asura.



Hulk to punches from Zeus and lived. Asura is faster and he's strong but not at strong as the hulk. The Hulk has ways of of stopping Asura speed blitz. the question is can Asura survive being smashed by the Hulk Punches. Hulk's body isn't going to explode from any punches Asura throws at him.


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Hulk to punches from Zeus and lived. Asura is faster and he's strong but not at strong as the hulk. The Hulk has ways of of stopping Asura speed blitz. the question is can Asura survive being smashed by the Hulk Punches. Hulk's body isn't going to explode from any punches Asura throws at him.



That was probably an inconsistent feat. Hulk is strong, but he isn't as strong as you're making him out to be. The feats I showed were casual feats between two of the strongest beings of the Asuraverse. And again, Chakra is probably universe level in his Creator form (hence his name). If Hulk has taken multiple hits from someone on the level of Zeus or from Zeus many times then yeah I concede to that because Asura isn't that strong unless I can prove that Chakravartin is universe level then Asura wins.


----------



## Heavenly King (May 5, 2012)

Gomu said:


> That was probably an inconsistent feat. Hulk is strong, but he isn't as strong as you're making him out to be. The feats I showed were casual feats between two of the strongest beings of the Asuraverse. And again, Chakra is probably universe level in his Creator form (hence his name). If Hulk has taken multiple hits from someone on the level of Zeus or from Zeus many times then yeah I concede to that because Asura isn't that strong unless I can prove that Chakravartin is universe level then Asura wins.



That wasn't a inconsistent feat at all. The feats I post up proves what I say is very true. 

Hulk vs Zeus


*Spoiler*: __ 



         [/B]


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 5, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Hulk to punches from Zeus and lived.



And how hard does Zeus hit?

What's his best striking feat?

Or the best striking feat of a sky father of his level?

And, can we even assume Zeus was striking as hard as he possibly could?

I don't play asura, but I'm trying to gauge how powerful these comics characters are now.



> Asura is faster and he's strong but not at strong as the hulk.



Stronger than a guy that busts stars or some shit?

I'm pretty sure I've heard Hulk's typically planet level at best dude.



> The Hulk has ways of of stopping Asura speed blitz.



How?

What's his most consistently accepted speed?

Because fuck if I know.



> the question is can Asura survive being smashed by the Hulk Punches.



Don't know, the Asura fan can answer for you though.



> Hulk's body isn't going to explode from any punches Asura throws at him.



From everything I've ever heard about the hulk, it just sounds like you're spouting a fuckton of wank honestly.

I'm supposed to believe the Hulk holds the advantage when I'm told he's planetary in most of his showings?


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Asura broke and destroyed the sun with a fist burst. So it only takes a small supply of his physical strength rather than the full brunt of his physical strength. So when he does punch you with his actual fist, the force is much larger than him using his fist bullets. That means that taking an actual hit from Asura is much worse than taking his fist bullets as well. Hell the massively large planet he punched through didn't even have a dent in it and I think it was said to be 200 times larger than Asura who was already larger than the earth. He punched through that with his fist and easily broke into it.

So again, this was all casually done. Asura's fist bullets breaking apart suns and Chakravartins throwing of his planets and suns were casual up onto the final transformation between Chakra who turned Creator Mode.

And yeah. In consistency the most Hulk does is planet level dude.


----------



## Heavenly King (May 5, 2012)

oh and everyone they fought on mount olympus which is far more dense then earth it self



Gomu said:


> Asura broke and destroyed the sun with a fist burst. So it only takes a small supply of his physical strength rather than the full brunt of his physical strength. So when he does punch you with his actual fist, the force is much larger than him using his fist bullets. That means that taking an actual hit from Asura is much worse than taking his fist bullets as well. Hell the massively large planet he punched through didn't even have a dent in it and I think it was said to be 200 times larger than Asura who was already larger than the earth. He punched through that with his fist and easily broke into it.
> 
> So again, this was all casually done. Asura's fist bullets brekaing apart suns and Chakravartins throwing of his planets and suns were casual up onto the final transformation between Chakra who turned Creator Mode.



is that the feat that was in that vid you posted? the star.


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> oh and everyone they fought on mount olympus which is far more dense then earth it self
> 
> 
> 
> is that the feat that was in that vid you posted? the star.



Yep. Asura also broke  through that massive planet too, that was even denser than the star he destroyed as he couldn't break it with his fist bullets.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 5, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> oh and everyone they fought on mount olympus which is far more dense then earth it self



Um...

Ok.

Being far more dense than earth is nice.

How about the size or whatever?

Or was that posted?


----------



## Heavenly King (May 5, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Yep. Asura also broke  through that massive planet too, that was even denser than the star he destroyed as he couldn't break it with his fist bullets.



do you have proof of this? I want to see it for my self if you don't mind



ChaosTheory123 said:


> Um...
> 
> Ok.
> 
> ...



Here you go


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 5, 2012)

Ok.

I'll be generous and assume that's some 150 kilometers in diameter (just based off the image in the first shown picture).

Even being "far more dense than earth", why's that make this so impressive?

Are we talking millions of times the density or something?

Or only a few times more dense?


----------



## Glued (May 5, 2012)

To Heavenly King, Zeus could have killed Hulk with a thought. If Zeus had wanted him dead, he would have been. Zeus even said he could have killed him with a thought.

Marvel Skyfathers are Galaxy busters and I seriously doubt Zeus used Galaxybusting power there.


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> do you have proof of this? I want to see it for my self if you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go



I've already showed you it. Asura had no problem breaking the planets he was shooting down at all. The star which he shot down was an actual star and Chakra created a planet so dense that Asura couldn't break through it by firing a gatling of pressure fists like he could the others. So he punched through it instead and went straight through it by drilling through it with his fists. Asura is also more durable than a  planet (he's taking attacks from Chakravartin who took his full blown fists in combat and shrugged them off like nothing). Then he punched him back. Chakravartin was already capable of outclassing Asura in speed and in strength without much worry, even being able to take on Asura at his highest transformation before the core was placed inside of him.



Ben Grimm said:


> To Heavenly King, Zeus could have killed Hulk with a thought. If Zeus had wanted him dead, he would have been.
> 
> Marvel Skyfathers are Galaxy busters and I seriously doubt Zeus used Galaxybusting power there.



Like I said. That could of just been an inconsistency on the authors part. There have been before.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 5, 2012)

@Ben Grimm - Given skyfather are supposed to be galaxy level and the hulk is around planet typically from what I've heard?

That's probably incredibly accurate.


----------



## Heavenly King (May 5, 2012)

Gomu said:


> I've already showed you it. Asura had no problem breaking the planets he was shooting down at all. The star which he shot down was an actual star and Chakra created a planet so dense that Asura couldn't break through it by firing a gatling of pressure fists like he could the others. So he punched through it instead and went straight through it by drilling through it with his fists. Asura is also more durable than a  planet (he's taking attacks from Chakravartin who took his full blown fists in combat and shrugged them off like nothing). Then he punched him back. Chakravartin was already capable of outclassing Asura in speed and in strength without much worry, even being able to take on Asura at his highest transformation before the core was placed inside of him.



 Yea I remember now. that I just wanted to know about the dense part that's all 



Ben Grimm said:


> To Heavenly King, Zeus could have killed Hulk with a thought. If Zeus had wanted him dead, he would have been. Zeus even said he could have killed him with a thought.
> 
> Marvel Skyfathers are Galaxy busters and I seriously doubt Zeus used Galaxybusting power there.



we all know he could have got destroyed by a thought from Zeus. I never said he used galaxy level power here at all. I am just pointing out that The Hulk took a beating and that was that.



ChaosTheory123 said:


> @Ben Grimm - Given skyfather are supposed to be galaxy level and the hulk is around planet typically from what I've heard?
> 
> That's probably incredibly accurate.



The hulk's profile like many others haven't been updated in years


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> ok I'll look at it again thanks
> 
> we all know he could have got destroyed by a thought from Zeus. I never said he used galaxy level power here at all. I am just pointing out that The Hulk took a beating and that was that.



No problem. I like having actual debates instead of outright trolling. It feels better because I'm doing something I enjoy.

I thought Zeus also liked to play around a lot as well in the comics or maybe I'm thinking of Zeus from GoW, who loved to fuck around with people. Zeus in actual mythology did as well. Just for shits and giggles


----------



## Glued (May 5, 2012)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> @Ben Grimm - Given skyfather are supposed to be galaxy level and the hulk is around planet typically from what I've heard?
> 
> That's probably incredibly accurate.



Correct, Hulk is just below Herald or low Herald level.

Hulk's greatest feat is destroying a planet in Umar's dimension.


----------



## Glued (May 5, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Like I said. That could of just been an inconsistency on the authors part. There have been before.



Not an inconsistency, Zeus flat out says that he could have killed Hulk with a thought.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (May 5, 2012)

Then how is anyone arguing hulk takes this?

Don't know if he can die here, but how is he taking it?


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Then how is anyone arguing hulk takes this?
> 
> Don't know if he can die here, but how is he taking it?



I was actually thinking about the probability of Hulk's greater forms in that regard.


----------



## Heavenly King (May 5, 2012)

Gomu said:


> No problem. I like having actual debates instead of outright trolling. It feels better because I'm doing something I enjoy.
> 
> I thought Zeus also liked to play around a lot as well in the comics or maybe I'm thinking of Zeus from GoW, who loved to fuck around with people. Zeus in actual mythology did as well. Just for shits and giggles



It's kool man. you're a good debater who isn't getting out of hand trying to be a dick. we are having a good debate it's been awhile for my self to debate with out dealing with the bs. yea Zeus did lol what a bastard




Ben Grimm said:


> Correct, Hulk is just below Herald or low Herald level.
> 
> Hulk's greatest feat is destroying a planet in Umar's dimension.



Are you putting World War Hulk Low Herald? I don't no about that one at all I'll have to think about that one


----------



## Glued (May 5, 2012)

Gomu said:


> No problem. I like having actual debates instead of outright trolling. It feels better because I'm doing something I enjoy.
> 
> I thought Zeus also liked to play around a lot as well in the comics or maybe I'm thinking of Zeus from GoW, who loved to fuck around with people. Zeus in actual mythology did as well. Just for shits and giggles



Zeus wasn't really playing around more so as, he wanted Hulk to suffer badly.

After that Zeus had Hephaestus tie Hulk to a rock so vultures would rip and naw at him.


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Zeus wasn't really playing around more so as, he wanted Hulk to suffer badly.
> 
> After that Zeus had Hephaestus tie Hulk to a rock so vultures would rip and naw at him.



There was a person from Mythology who also went through that same fate... forgot his name. Anyways yeah. Hulk is powerful and potentially his anger allows him to go beyond what he is initially capable of but as Chaos said, Hulk isn't beating someone like Asura who can tank Star-buster punches and attacks at the very least. and again Chakravartin is probably above even that. As he created the verse (he calls it the world, but that's more along the lines of how the religion speaks, the world is the "universe".


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 5, 2012)

Gomu said:


> *There was a person from Mythology who also went through that same fate... forgot his name*. Anyways yeah. Hulk is powerful and potentially his anger allows him to go beyond what he is initially capable of but as Chaos said, Hulk isn't beating someone like Asura who can tank Star-buster punches and attacks at the very least. and again Chakravartin is probably above even that. As he created the verse (he calls it the world, but that's more along the lines of how the religion speaks, the world is the "universe".



Prometheus, he stole fire from the gods and gave it to mankind. in retaliation they had him tied to a rock and every morning a buzzard would eat his liver.

anyways i'm not seeing Hulk taking down Asura...a bit out of his league actualy


----------



## Heavenly King (May 5, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Zeus wasn't really playing around more so as, he wanted Hulk to suffer badly.
> 
> After that Zeus had Hephaestus tie Hulk to a rock so vultures would rip and naw at him.



What I mean by playing about is not blasting him to hell. Yes and also Hephaestus said the Hulk is weakened and won't regain his strength for a long time.


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Prometheus, he stole fire from the gods and gave it to mankind. in retaliation they had him tied to a rock and every morning a buzzard would eat his liver.
> 
> anyways i'm not seeing Hulk taking down Asura...a bit out of his league actualy



Prometheus. Cool. So the authors decided to mirror that towards Hulk who also wrong Zeus. Seems legit. 

Asura is extremely powerful. We still don't know how powerful but he is above multi-star level. I'm still trying to find something from the actual creators remarking on Chakra so I can make universal a solid DC and Durability.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 5, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> What I mean by playing about is not blasting him to hell. Yes and also Hephaestus said the Hulk is weakened and won't regain his strength for a long time.



and by a long time he meant less than 15 issues (I think) later


----------



## Heavenly King (May 5, 2012)

you give the hulk flight and he would be destroying stars as well.


----------



## Glued (May 5, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Prometheus. Cool. So the authors decided to mirror that towards Hulk who also wrong Zeus. Seems legit.



Its more like Hulk just fought in the Chaos War, which indirectly saved Zeus and Olympus. So Hulk figured that Zeus owed him.

Banner was going through a lot of shit.

His wife, Caiera, died.
He got a son
His daughter from Future Universe didn't want to talk to him
His other son was captured by world mind and taken away
His old wife, Betty, came back to life as crazy Red She Hulk.
He fought his father in Chaos War bought to life.
He met his old love Jarella and his mother during Chaos War bought to life.

So he went to Olympus to beg. 

Zeus punished him for whining.


----------



## Gomu (May 5, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its more like Hulk just fought in the Chaos War, which indirectly saved Zeus and Olympus. So Hulk figured that Zeus owed him.
> 
> Banner was going through a lot of shit.
> 
> ...



Zeus is a cold hearted friend. 

and HK. How does flying lend to destroying stars?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> you give the hulk flight and he would be destroying stars as well.



With thunderclaps in space?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> anyways i'm not seeing Hulk taking down Asura...a bit out of his league actualy


^ this

star >>> planet


Hulk is barely herald at best IMO .. if that


----------



## Heavenly King (May 6, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Zeus is a cold hearted friend.
> 
> and HK. How does flying lend to destroying stars?




He can fly into the star and destroy. Drop the Hulk on a star he can destroy it. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> With thunderclaps in space?



Nah they're no air on a star



Fluttershy said:


> ^ this
> 
> star >>> planet
> 
> ...




meet Drax the destroyer 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He destroyed a planet and a star and he isn't no where near the level of the Hulk


----------



## Gomu (May 6, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> He can fly into the star and destroy. Drop the Hulk on a star he can destroy it.
> 
> 
> Nah they're no air on a star
> ...



for Drax that might of been more along the lines of "IM THE FUXIN' DESTROYER SO IM GONNA TROLOLOLOL WITH MAH POWAHS AND BOOSH!" *destroys a star for the lols* "I IS INVINCIBLESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!"

Me being silly indeed. .

You didn't see the troll expression he made at the last panel?


----------



## Zarkus (May 6, 2012)

Show some actual scans that imply that The Hulk is stronger than Drax, and actual scans that replicate that feat.

All I'm hearing is powerscaling bullshit.


----------



## Glued (May 6, 2012)

You know something, Peter David did in fact make a comic Hulk: The End, a storyline where Hulk becomes the last survivor of the human race. In it Hulk is directly compared to Prometheus

It portrays Hulk's descent into madness. His desire to be alone and to be the strongest. How he gets his wish and ultimately realizes what it means to be alone.
[Youtube]ZAHbAekM7wU[/Youtube]


----------



## Gomu (May 6, 2012)

Zarkus said:


> Show some actual scans that imply that The Hulk is stronger than Drax, and actual scans that replicate that feat.
> 
> All I'm hearing is powerscaling bullshit.



Zarkus he was joking. He wasn't really being serious with that one. He just wanted to show Darx trolling his power.


----------



## Heavenly King (May 6, 2012)

I posted enough scans proving my part


----------



## Zarkus (May 6, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Zarkus he was joking. He wasn't really being serious with that one. He just wanted to show Darx trolling his power.



oh.

my bad.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (May 7, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> That wasn't a inconsistent feat at all. The feats I post up proves what I say is very true.
> 
> Hulk vs Zeus



He truly hates spunk


----------

